# License info in Ontario please



## AzurePhoenix (Jan 22, 2010)

I've been in roofing ever since I've dropped out of highschool, and been working in the iundustry for the past 5 years. I haven't gotten any licenses other then Fall Safety done as of right now. I recently picked up a job of my own, and recently my client has broken the contract and refused to pay through no fault of my own. Should I take it to the court, or will it backfire by giving me a bunch of tickets for not having a roofing license. Please let me know if somebody dealt with something like this before.

Thank You very much in advance


----------



## chelsea roofing (Dec 2, 2010)

why is he not paying you if the problem is not your faullt,you may have to put a lien against him,get it in writing what the problem is and why he wont pay,tell him you will have to put a lien against the building which can somtimes work,last option any ontario small claims court,try to keep it out of court if u can


----------

